# [OT] Suche euren beliebtesten IDE für C/C++ unter X

## suro

Hi Leute!

Wie oben schon erwähnt würden mich die "Profitools" eurer Programmierumgebung unter X 

interessieren!

Ich hab zur Zeit vim und xvim im Einsatz und bin mit der Funktionalität sehr zufrieden, würde

mir aber ein paar mehr "Features" und Komfort wünschen  :Wink: 

Was verwendet ihr?

lG

suroLast edited by suro on Wed Nov 05, 2003 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phixom

Also, da die Auswahl der kostenlosen compiler für linux nicht sehr gross ist, verwende ich gcc. Icc kommt nicht in Frage, da sich damit noch nicht alle Programme richtig übersetzen lassen und ausserdem die Optmierungen für den Athlon noch nicht ausgereift sind.

gcc- ist momentan ohnehin der Quasistandardcompiler.

Nun stellt sich für mich nur noch eine Frage, wie kompliert man mit vim?

gruss

phix0m

----------

## ian!

Du meinst wohl nicht "Compiler" sondern eher "IDE". Vielleicht solltest Du mal das Topic daraufhin ändern.

Kate und Kdevelop sind meine favorites.

Kate für Websachen und Scripting und kleine C-Routinen, Kdevelop für C/C++ development.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## suro

Sorry!

Du hast recht, hab IDE gemeint  :Confused: 

Compiler hab ich natürlich den gcc!

lG

suro

----------

## Sas

ich kann eigentlich kein c, aber wenn ich mal was mache, benutz ich meistens kate und kompilier den kram mit g++

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Anjuta ist super ansonsten ist für C/C++ noch DiaSCE ein heimlicher Favorit. Für kleiner Sachen reicht mir nach wie vor mein Vim.

----------

## schnelle

HI ..

ICh bevorzuge für alle grösseren Sachen, sprich scripten,C/C++,usw., den Emacs, der hat alles was man so braucht.  :Smile: 

Zur Administration ist immer noch der VI oder Nano angesagt.

Gruß Markus

----------

## Beforegod

Auch wenns eher als JAVA IDE verschrien ist, ist für mich Eclipse sehr interessant (mit cdt-plugin).

Super Projektverwaltung und einige netten Features die man nicht missen möchten (wenn man sie kennt)

----------

## beejay

SciTE is dann vielleicht auch einen Blick wert. Kann Highlighting von diversen (so einigen) Sprachen und man kann benutzerdefinierte Menüs anlegen - ich benutz es aber eigentlich ausschliesslich für XML-Krempel

----------

## mikkk

Ich kann nur xemacs empfehlen. Die Bedienung ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber kein anderer Editor ist so vielseitig.

mikkk

----------

## Genone

als Universaleditor nedit, für grössere Java-Sachen netbeans.

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Ich kann nur xemacs empfehlen. Die Bedienung ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber kein anderer Editor ist so vielseitig. 

 

Und ich dachte immer [x]emacs ist ein Betriebssystem ohne brauchbaren Editor   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mikkk

Ach, Du hast ja einfach keine Ahnung...

Aber ich will mal nicht so sein, und Dir Deine Unwissenheit noch einmal verzeihen  :Smile: .

mikkk

----------

## HelloWorld82

Es gibt auch noch fte - das ist echt toll ! nur is die Konfiguration ein bisschen schwierig. Was bei vim vorallem nervt ist das cut and paste zwischen verschiedene Vim-session, oder von vim zu andere Anwendungen.

Waere auch schoen, wenn es fuer GEdit plugins gaebe, um in LISP zu programmieren .

----------

## EOF

Ich benutze den Emacs und unverzichtbar gdb. 

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit kleinere Fehler schon im Editor automatisch zu erkennen (beispielsweise fehlendes Semicolon o.ä.) ?

----------

## Ragin

Ein recht interessantes Programm ist "xwpe".

Dieses erinnert etwas an die guten alten Borland Editoren. Es bietet weitgehend auch alle Features dieser Editoren (inkl. Programm kompilieren/starten/debuggen...)

Sollte sich jeder mal ansehen!

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Ein recht interessantes Programm ist "xwpe".
> 
> Dieses erinnert etwas an die guten alten Borland Editoren. Es bietet weitgehend auch alle Features dieser Editoren (inkl. Programm kompilieren/starten/debuggen...)
> 
> Sollte sich jeder mal ansehen!

 

habe es mir kurz angeguckt und ich bin gar nicht überzeugt von dem programm

----------

## iDeJ

hm, da ich gerad java lern hab ich Eclipse drauf, ist mit C++ auch nicht schlecht, nur im gegensatz zuim Java-Plugin kann man das C++ Plugin echt vergessen  :Sad: )

----------

## reptile

kdevelop für c++.

----------

## Scruffy

Ja, Eclipse kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Netbeans ist auch ganz nett.

----------

## Lensman

Wobei Eclipse nur für Java die erste Wahl ist. Ich habe mir mal kürzlich die neue Version des Eclipse CDT angesehen und muss sagen, dass ich schwer enttäuscht war. Das lag allerdings nicht daran, dass ich über schlechte Funktionalität gestolpert wäre, sondern eher daran, dass das Teil so dermaßen langsam ist, dass ein vernünftiges Arbeiten quasi unmöglich ist. Das Hauptproblem scheint mir an dieser Stelle der Indexer zu sein. Zum Testen der Funktionalität bin ich also garnicht gekommen. Schade eigentlich, da Eclipse an sich sehr genial ist.

----------

## deejay

Benutze für Java auch den Eclipse. Wollte mir ja das kleine Proggi Motor installieren, doch das geht anscheinden nicht so richtig und lässt sich auf den gcc-3.4 zurückführen. Er mag es anscheinend nicht kompilieren.

Für C / C++ werde ich mal kdevelop veruchen. Scheint wohl bei einigen von euch gut anzukommen.

Dem Namen zu urteilen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es ein KDE Prog ist.

Meine Frage: Läuft das auch unter Fluxbox  :Smile: 

Und noch eine Frage:

Kann man mit kdevelop sich grafische Applikationen zusammenschustern, wo man dann im nachhinein die Funktionalitäten reinproggt  :Smile: 

Gruß

Der DeEJaY

----------

## Gekko

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Kann man mit kdevelop sich grafische Applikationen zusammenschustern, wo man dann im nachhinein die Funktionalitäten reinproggt 

 

http://www.kdevelop.org/graphics/screenshots/3.1/kdevdesigner.png

Das dauerte mit Google 3 Sekunden  :Wink: 

Warum sollte eine QT-App nicht in der Fluxbox laufen?

----------

